# Mixing by scale



## Stranger (11/5/20)

For my birthday in April, Mommy bought me a small scale, nothing expensive, one of those small ones in a plastic case that does 0.01 to 200g

Man, got to tell you, what have I been doing with all these syringes and measuring cups. Now I can measure much more accurately and straight into a chubby. No mess, no fuss, what a pleasure.

If you are thinking of DIY for juice then this has to be a first on the list. I was getting pretty quick with my paraphernalia, now this just shows how dumb I was. I literally can now mix within a minute.

I just made my version of icy orange custard.

Really basic and could do with some tweaking, but so easy now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## KobusMTL (11/5/20)

Nice read there. 
When blck opened for one day i also got myself one of those pocket scales. 
Will prob do a couple of mixes tomorrow

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Birkie (11/5/20)

Stranger said:


> For my birthday in April, Mommy bought me a small scale, nothing expensive, one of those small ones in a plastic case that does 0.01 to 200g
> 
> Man, got to tell you, what have I been doing with all these syringes and measuring cups. Now I can measure much more accurately and straight into a chubby. No mess, no fuss, what a pleasure.
> 
> ...


Hi Stranger. I'm about to embark on mixing! Really pleased that you say "mixing by scale" is so much easier. Received my scale plus ingredients yesterday, and will attempt my first mixing of "one shots" tonight. Really need to develop confidence, as I don't want to ruin my precious reserves. I don't have any nicotine, so I will play with what I have.
Just an aside, which calculator do you use?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger (12/5/20)

I like this one as it caters for : https://e-liquid-recipes.com/create

pre mix vg/pg

and if you type in a flavour it gives indications of what percentage is used in other mixes.

So far have only made one I could not vape, which was a rum/raisin. Everything else has turned out fine. Bear in mind I have a very limited taste range, everything of mine has to have menthol and a coolant. 

Edit: I meant to add that I take my 1 L bottles of pre mix and put that into smaller bottles. This makes it easy to just squeeze what is needed straight into the chubby or juice bottle. I also use the reset button on the scale to zero each time, then add the ingredients by indicated weight on the calculator. Really accurate and super easy.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger (13/5/20)

Birkie said:


> Hi Stranger. I'm about to embark on mixing! Really pleased that you say "mixing by scale" is so much easier. Received my scale plus ingredients yesterday, and will attempt my first mixing of "one shots" tonight. Really need to develop confidence, as I don't want to ruin my precious reserves. I don't have any nicotine, so I will play with what I have.
> Just an aside, which calculator do you use?



Just some advice from my wife who as you all know being a female is always right.

When cooking always add less flavours than you think you need, do not be heavy handed. You can always add but it is really difficult to take it back out.

Hate to admit it, ....... but she is right

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (13/5/20)

Scale is the best thing i ever bought since DIYing!! Highly recommended with your first order of concentrates, people should not even attempt using syringes lol, skip straight ahead to scale!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

